# Computer temperature



## gregftlaud (Nov 20, 2005)

Does anyone know a good computer program (maybe u can get download.com) that u can check your computer's temp and control the fan speeds. My computer seems to be running a bit hot.

I know this is way off topic so sorry. I've looked online myself but cant find anything good

Thanks
Greg


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"gregftlaud" said:


> Does anyone know a good computer program (maybe u can get download.com) that u can check your computer's temp and control the fan speeds. My computer seems to be running a bit hot.
> 
> I know this is way off topic so sorry. I've looked online myself but cant find anything good
> 
> ...


A mod will likely move this to special interest/tech. This greatly depends on what your motherboard model is and what it supports.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

http://www.almico.com/speedfan.php


----------



## gregftlaud (Nov 20, 2005)

Yah i've tried speed fan and i cant figure out how to configure it so it will keep my computer cool. What ....on avg is the normal temp of a laptop computer. I have a dell stuido 1558


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

I was concerned about this and have Mac solutions, but sorry, no Windows ones (the Mac solution is a widget called iStat nano; there must be a Windows 7 equivalent by now). My old PowerBook CPU (top sensor) runs at about 120-125 degrees with the fan running and under load, about 90-95 degrees on wake from sleep, and about 115 degrees at idle before the fan kicks in, if those numbers give you any baseline. A desktop has better opportunities for cooling and should beat those numbers, one would think. That is the top CPU number; the bottom sensor and the HDD and battery sensors are 10-20 degrees cooler.

There may or may not be a connection, but even though PowerBook users complain of "lap burn" mine seems to stay below 125 unless I put it on a soft non-conductive surface such as on a bed comforter or the equivalent. And it is still going strong while nearing 8 years old (I see a Mac Air in my future).


----------



## gregftlaud (Nov 20, 2005)

That speefan program is a piece of crap. As soon as i installed it and ran it ....my wireless card shut down. Then i restarted my computer and my cursor kept freezing up..........i got 2 blue screens of death (about had a heart attack). I uninstalled the program.....and everything is running fine.

I did a google search on "speedfan crashes computer" and a million results came up


----------



## Kevin F (May 9, 2010)

"gregftlaud" said:


> That speefan program is a piece of crap. As soon as i installed it and ran it ....my wireless card shut down. Then i restarted my computer and my cursor kept freezing up..........i got 2 blue screens of death (about had a heart attack). I uninstalled the program.....and everything is running fine.
> 
> I did a google search on "speedfan crashes computer" and a million results came up


I think somewhere in command prompt with a .exe of your motherboard files you can control the fan and get temp readings. I'm a Mac person (unix core) so I'm not 100% sure but it's worth a google search.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

I'm moved this to the Tech Talk forum.

Mike


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

gregftlaud said:


> That speefan program is a piece of crap. As soon as i installed it and ran it ....my wireless card shut down. Then i restarted my computer and my cursor kept freezing up..........i got 2 blue screens of death (about had a heart attack). I uninstalled the program.....and everything is running fine.
> 
> I did a google search on "speedfan crashes computer" and a million results came up


Sorry to hear that - I used it (sporadically) many times on different PC include Dell Lattitude a few models - no issues. 
There was small program what just show temps from www.cpuid.com but it have limited functions as free version ...


----------



## sideswipe (Dec 4, 2008)

What type of processor is in it? If AMD there is a nifty tool from them that allows you to see temps and thinking control fans but not at home right now to verify, just search AMD Overdrive.


----------



## gregftlaud (Nov 20, 2005)

It's a pentium dual-core processor


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

The biggest issue for heat is dust. Get a good cleaning in there. If you're not seeing any lockups and blue screens however I would say don't make too much out of it.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

laptops typically run hot anyway....being as its a Dell, since the BIOS they use are usually very limited, you may not be able to find a program that can properly get at the data to display it. Make sure the fan is working and the venting and everything are free of dust/hair/etc....


----------



## sideswipe (Dec 4, 2008)

since its a laptop try something like one of these  and just use a temp moniter


----------

